# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  طلب دعاء لشفاء مريض

## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا وشفيعنا  ابو القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 


ابنائي   الاعزاء  

لي  عندكم طلب ورجاء    

انا ابو طارق    محمود سعد    والدتي  رضية  

اطلب منكم  وكل حسب  قدرته ان يدعوا  لي  بالشفاء 


بعد غدا  الجمعة في   21/10  /2011  سادخل المستشفى  لاجراء  عملية  تركيب   ((رصور )) 

في القلب وهذه ليست المرة الاولى  انما المرة الثالثة   وانا احتاج الى دعائكم  



راجيا الله العلي العظيم  ان يمتعكم بكامل الصحة والعافية  



وتقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري الدائم لكم  



ابو طارق

----------


## السيـدة

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد وآله الطاهرين
بسم الله الشافي المعافي
وبحق باب الحوائج الامام موسى بن جعفر أسأل الله لك يا ابو طارق ولكل مريض من شيعة أمير المؤمنين بالشفاء والعافية
وأن يجعل العملية عليك برد وسلام وأن يردك إلى أهلك وعائلتك ومحبيك وانت في أتم الصحة والعافية
وإن شاء الله نسمع عنك الاخبار الطيبة 
و الله يقدرني على الدعاء لك يوم الجمعة بقدر استطاعتي
ما تشوف شر

----------

ابو طارق (10-20-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
" أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء  "
" أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء  "
" أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء " 
اللهم بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
 فرج عن مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات لا سيما العم ابوطارق
 اللهم شافهِ بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وعافهِ من بلائك
 اللهم البسهُ ثوب الصحة والعافية الهي بحق عليل كربلاء زين العابدن
 فرج عنه فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب
 برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
*

----------

ابو طارق (10-20-2011)

----------


## رفيف المودة

الله يعطيها الصحة والعافية إن شاء الله 
سوف أصلي لها ركعتان بنية الشفاء وقضاء الحاجة .
أخي أبو طارق إذا تقدر تكتب البسملة على يدها أو رجلها فهي من المجربات .

----------

ابو طارق (10-23-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية بحق ..

زين العابدين عليه السلام ..

اللهم شافي محمود وعافية بحق الأطهار ..

الف لا باس ،، تقوم بالسلامة .. 

كل المودة

----------

ابو طارق (10-23-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ربي يشافيك ويعافيك ابو طارق
ماتشووف شر 
وان شآء الله بالسلامه* *
ورجعت لآهلك وأنت بعافيه وصحه جيدة 
*طهور ان شآء الله 
ودي ..

----------

ابو طارق (10-23-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والحمدلله رب العالمين 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين 

سيدنا ونبينا وشفيعنا وحبيب قلو بنا ابو القاسم محمد 

صلى الله عليه وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

ابنائي الاحباء 

ابشركم بأني قد دخلت المستشفى واجريت العملية وعدت لبيتي وعائلتي 

وانا الان بكامل صحتي والحمدلله رب العالميين لقد تكللت العملية بالنجاح بفضل رعاية رب العالمين 

وتوسلنا بأئمتنا الطيبين الطاهرين ودعاء الاحباء لنا 

لذلك اشكركم جميعا على دعائكم لي واحمد الله واشكره على هذه النعمة التي كرمني بها 

فأليكم ايها الاعزاء 

**((السيدة ))

**((زهرة الريف ))
**
**((رفيف المودة ))
**
**(( شبكة الناصرة ))
**
**(( شذى الزهراء ))
**
**كل الشكر والأمتنان مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح 

وطول العمر ودوام الصحة لكم ولكل افراد عائلتكم 

راجيا المولى عز وجل ان تكونوا في احسن حال 

بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 


مع كل تقديري واحترامي ومودتي لكم جميعا 

ابو طارق*

----------

السيـدة (10-25-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (10-24-2011), 

شبكة الناصرة (10-24-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الف الحمد الله على السلامة ..

وماتشوف شر  .. 

آخر السوء ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا عموو
الحمدلله ع سلآمتك 
والله يعطيك العافيه والصحة وطول العمر
الحمدلله ع رجوعك لنا ولآهلك بالسلآمه
مآتشوف شر ان شآء الله

مودتي ...
*

----------


## السيـدة

ألف الحمد على سلامتك يا أبو طارق
هذه بشارة خير
الله يتم عليك نعمته بالصحة والعافية وقضاء حاجتك
ولا يحرم أهلك ومحبيك منك
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الف الحمد الله على السلامة ..
> 
> وماتشوف شر .. 
> 
> آخر السوء ..
> 
> كل المودة



*اشكرك جزيل الشكر ابني 

سلامي لك ولجميع الاخوان والسيد الوالد 


واسئل الله ان يمتعك بالصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *هلا عموو
> الحمدلله ع سلآمتك 
> والله يعطيك العافيه والصحة وطول العمر
> الحمدلله ع رجوعك لنا ولآهلك بالسلآمه
> مآتشوف شر ان شآء الله
> 
> مودتي ...
> *



ابنتي  العزيزة شذى 

اشكرك  شكرا  كبيراا 

واسئل الله ان يديم عليكي الصحة والعافية  

ويوفقك  ويحفظك  من كل سوء  

ويجعل لكي  في كل خطوة السلامة والسداد والهناء

دعائي  لكم لم يتوقف ابداا 

مع كل تقديري  واحترامي  ومودتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> ألف الحمد على سلامتك يا أبو طارق
> هذه بشارة خير
> الله يتم عليك نعمته بالصحة والعافية وقضاء حاجتك
> ولا يحرم أهلك ومحبيك منك
> تقبل تحياتي



*اشكرك ابنتي  

السيدة 

على تواصلك ودعائك  ومرورك 

واسئل الباري عز وجل ان يحفظك ويحقق كل امنياتك  

بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 

مع كل تقديري واحترامي  
*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
هذا واجبنا سيدي
تستاهل كل الخير
الله يعطيك العافية وراحة البال ويبعد الله عنكم كل مكروه
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
 الحمدلله على سلامتها
واخر السوء إن شاء الله .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيدة 

**أميرة باحساسي 
**
**عفاف الهدى 

**
اشكركم على  تواجدكم  الدائم  

وتمنياتكم  الطيبة التي  تعبر عن طيب اصلكم  

مع كل التقدير والاحترام 

ابو طارق*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*حمدآ لله على سلامتكـ 

والدي العزيز 
**أبو طارق* *~!! 

**ما تشوف شرر 

و إنشاء الله أخر السوء* *

تحياتي*

----------

ابو طارق (11-02-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *حمدآ لله على سلامتكـ 
> 
> والدي العزيز 
> **أبو طارق* *~!! 
> 
> **ما تشوف شرر 
> 
> و إنشاء الله أخر السوء* *
> 
> تحياتي*



*اشكرك ابني ابو علي 

على مرورك وتعقيبك 

واسئل الله ان يحفظك ويمنحك الصحة والعافية الدائمة 


ابو طارق*

----------

